# Đại lý chuyên bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp giá rẻ, uy tín



## truchlv123 (1/3/21)

*CÔNG TY PHÂN PHỐI CÁC THƯƠNG HIỆU MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP GIÁ RẺ NHẤT*

Khác với những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần, *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* công nghiệp là một sản phẩm có cấu tạo phức tạp và gây khó khăn không ít trong việc thi công và sản xuất, vì thế, có rất ít thương hiệu đầu tư ra mắt sản phẩm này, hầu như chỉ được tập trung vào 3 thương hiệu chính:
- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane 5.0hp – 24hp.
- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp – 20hp: 47.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Reetech 10hp – 32hp: 66.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ


Giá đề cập đến chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo, nếu có nhu cầu mua bán hay lắp đặt, bạn có thể liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi thông qua số Hotline 0909787022 để Hải Long Vân tư vấn, báo giá cụ thể chi tiết hơn cho bạn nhé!

Xem thêm:*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*







*Những lợi ích khi thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.*
- Lợi ích đầu tiên mà sản phẩm mang đến đó chính là sự hài lòng về chất lượng làm mát của sản phẩm.

Do cấu tạo của mình nên máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp này kết nối nhiều ống thông gió giúp tải khí lạnh ở không gian lớn. Làm mát không khí, hạ nhiệt cho phòng lớn cùng 1 lúc. Loại không khí mà máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió phát ra mát và mạnh hơn so với máy lạnh thường.

- Tận dụng tối đa khoảng không gian thừa để thi công, không chiếm diện tích, vả lại còn có khả năng tạo thẩm mỹ cao.

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp giúp tạo nên thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng bằng phương pháp âm máy lạnh vào trần nhà, không những thế người mua nên dự tính về vị trí đặt máy lạnh sao cho không chiếm rộng rãi diện tích, đảm bảo đúng quy định an toàn và thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng.

- Hoạt động bền bỉ, dù là công nghiệp (Packaged) nhưng lại ít gây ra tiếng ồn.

Sở hữu khả năng làm cho mát phòng có không gian lớn, lượng gió mát đồng đều hơn so mang máy treo tường. Hoạt động ổn định liên tiếp mà những dòng máy lạnh treo tường như Daikin không làm cho được.Quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong với kích thước to hơn so với chiếc máy lạnh treo tường, tính ổn định của máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cao hơn, ít bị hư hỏng nhỏ nhặt.
Là một thiết bị, đương nhiên trong quá trình hoạt động chắc chắn sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên với máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp thì lại hoàn toàn không hề nghe thấy gì, bởi vì hệ thống đã được ngăn cách qua cả một trần nhà.

*Mặt hạn chế của việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp*


Do là hệ thống thổi gián tiếp, cho nên, hơi lạnh khi đến người dùng sẽ bị giảm đi đáng kể, và cảm giác sẽ không mát bằng những dòng trực tiếp khác. Vì thế, khi lắp đặt hãy lựa chọn công suất lớn hơn 0.5hp – 1.0hp để đảm bảo độ lạnh.
Chỉ nên thi công khi công trình đang còn phân thô.
Tổng chi phí công trình thi công có giá khá cao.







Hiện nay, *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* công nghiệp hoạt động với công suất từ 5.5hp – 20hp, công suất lớn sẽ phù hợp lắp đặt cho các không gian rộng lớn, phục vụ cho các hoạt động sản xuất kinh doanh.
Dòng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp có khả năng làm mát tốt, điều hòa không khí cho không gian toàn vẹn.
*Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho các không gian như: 
- Thi công cho những không gian sản xuất: nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất, khu chế xuất,…
- Thi công cho những không gian thương mại lớn: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, trung tâm thương mại, hội trường, rạp chiếu phim,…
- Đôi khi, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp còn được sử dụng trong thi công hệ thống máy lạnh cho biệt thự liền kề hay chung cư cao cấp để tiết kiệm diện tích đặt quá nhiều dàn nóng…








****Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp nào là tốt nhất?*
Không thể nói chính xác đâu mới là sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* công nghiệp tốt nhất mà bạn nên lựa chọn cả, vì mỗi người sẽ có những sở thích, đặc điểm không gian cần thi công máy lạnh và điều kiện để chi trả là khác nhau, vì thế, tùy mỗi người nhận định mà sẽ có cho riêng mình sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.






*Lời kết*

Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong phân phối và thi công *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* công nghiệp, nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đây đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiến hành lắp đặt… chung quy lại, Hải Long Vân vẫn hoàn thành một cách tốt nhất.
Đặc biệt, cam kết các mặt hàng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* công nghiệp luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, được ủy quyền phân phối trực tiếp từ hãng, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, nếu phát hiện hàng không chính hãng đền 200% giá trị máy.

Link bài viết: *Nhà phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất*


----------

